# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  مجموعة قلوبنا ليكم .. وثلاثي الإبداع

## Ehab M. Ali

*كانت أمسية جميلة .. إحتضنها صالة النادي العائلي بالخرطوم
أمسية تمازجت فيها أحاسيس مختلفة
ومجموعة من بنات وبنين هذا الوطن .. يحيون سنة الوفاء لأهل العطاء
مجموعة قلوبنا ليكم الفنية الخيرية


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*
نظمت مجموعة قلوبنا ليكم الخيرية الفنية أمسية الاثنين 23 يناير 2012 .. احتفالاً أنيقاً بصالة النادي العائلي بالخرطوم
وذلك بتكريم من خلال فعاليات مهرجانات ثلاثي الابداع التي تنظمها المجموعة
وقد كرمت في تلكم الامسية
 الأستاذ الاعلامي والمربي - محمد سليمان
الفنان - عبدالعزيز المبــــــــــــــــــــارك
وكذلك الفنانة الممثلة القديرة - بلقيس عوض

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*كما كانت هناك (لمسة وفاء) تم فيها تكريم اسرة الفنان الراحل/ عبدالعزيز العميري
وقد شاركت مجموعة طيبة من الفنانين في الأمسية 
منهم من الشباب الفنان أحمد البنا، الواثق كمال، ضياء الدين السر 
ومن الفنانين الكبار كان هناك الاستاذ نجم الدين الفاضل والفنان مجذوب اونسة الفنان عبدالقادرسالم

كما شارك الفنان عبدالعزيز المبارك ببعض اغنياته في الحفل 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الجدير بالذكر أن المجموعة سبق لها وأن كرمت 
الاستاذة حنان النيل، الاعلامي الفاتح الصباغ والشاعر الصادق الياس
وقبلهم تم تكريم الفنان السني الضوي، الاعلامية يسرية محمد الحسن 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*












*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*وفي اتصال هاتفي بالاستاذ الصحفي هشام محمد ناصر أكد أن الاحتفال القادم سيكون في منتصف فبراير 
وسيتم فيه تكريم الفنان شرحبيل أحمد، والاعلامي بابكر صديق والصحفية آمال عباس
ولمسة الوفاء للراحل خوجلي عثمان

*

----------

